
The Future of Rust - jupp0r
http://antoyo.ml/future-of-rust
======
olodus
Really like what I read here. Simplifying the language is a great thing and
really shows that they want to keep the language as simple as possible.
Furthermore I love the mentions of 2 other languages I love. Both Pony and Zig
are great. Amazing languages to look at for inspiration. It is almost so good
that I almost have to ask the classic 1st of April question, this isn't a joke
right? I really hope not.

~~~
childintime
> It is almost so good that I almost have to ask the classic 1st of April
> question, this isn't a joke right? I really hope not.

Yeah, I got that feeling too. If it is, it is a lovely satire.

